# Bitter cold rabbits



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Another great year at the 24th annual fish creek sportsman’s club rabbit hunt with @HUBBHUNTER2, @smith34, @FISHMANMARK, and others. 30 rabbits in total. Thanks as always to @smith34 for giving up the deer hunting dream and switching to set up some great rabbit habitat.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

It was a good time, glad everyone had fun and enjoyed themselves. Habitat improvements help all species, and that work will continue so that we can hopefully have many more years like this.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Looks like a good time was had. Love the kiddo's pose in the first pic. Congrats guys.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Phenomenal performance and great pics. Thanks for sharing!
Frank


----------

